# Installierter Arbeitsspeicher: 8,00 GB ( 3,91 Verwendbar)



## Tika (29. November 2012)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem meine Systemsteuerung sagt mir:

Installierter Arbeitsspeicher: 8,00 GB ( 3,91 Verwendbar)

Hardware Monitor sagt das selbe
Haken ist auch keiner gesetzt unter msconfig bei maximaler speicher, 
im Bios werden auch nur 4,** erkannt, ebenso im Taskmanager
Memory Remapping im Bios ist aktiviert und die Riegel wurden schon ausgetauscht in einen anderen Steckplatz.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Oder ist schlichtweg einfach ein Streifen hinüber?

lg Tika


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2012)

Ich würd mit jedem Riegel einzeln probieren zu starten.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. November 2012)

oder auch vlt. einer von den RAM Bänken defekt.


Greetzzz


----------



## Westcoast (29. November 2012)

hast du ein ASUS board? eventuell mal memory remapping im bios aktivieren. riegel mal auf fehler testen, wenn schon im bios nur 4GB angezeigt werden.


----------



## hendrosch (29. November 2012)

Dumme frage hast du win 64bit ?
Obwohl er dann ja zumindest im Bios 8Gb anzeigen müsste.


----------



## Tika (29. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd mit jedem Riegel einzeln probieren zu starten.


 
Habe ich grade mal versucht, aber da ich 4 Bänke insgesamt habe hat es ein heilloses durcheinander gegeben, werde ich morgen nochmal in aller ruhe probieren und es mir dann aufschreiben.
Muss ich alle 4 durchprobieren? Habe ehrlich gesagt bei der letzten ein wenig angst, weil der Lüfter der CPU (selbst nachträglich eingebaut) verdammt nah dran sitzt, hoffe das der mir nicht einen geschrottet hat, dort war nämlich zu beginn einer eingesteckt.




Westcoast schrieb:


> hast du ein ASUS board? eventuell mal memory remapping im bios aktivieren. riegel mal auf fehler testen, wenn schon im bios nur 4GB angezeigt werden.


ja habe ein ASUS board, memory remapping ist aktiviert, steht aber auch oben schon  riegel auf fehler testen? wie? so wie Abductee meint?




hendrosch schrieb:


> Dumme frage hast du win 64bit ?
> Obwohl er dann ja zumindest im Bios 8Gb anzeigen müsste.



ja habe 64bit Win.


----------



## biohaufen (29. November 2012)

Wie viel RAM steht der IGPU momentan zu ?
Sorry, scheinst einen FX 8350 zu haben ?


----------



## Abductee (30. November 2012)

Tika schrieb:


> Habe ich grade mal versucht, aber da ich 4 Bänke insgesamt habe hat es ein heilloses durcheinander gegeben.



Laut Mainboardhandbuch solltest du normalerweise nur einen Steckplatz haben der für einen Single Ram Betrieb empfohlen wird.
Bei dem probierst du alle Riegel einzeln durch.

Wieviele Riegel sind das überhaupt? Alle der gleiche Hersteller/Modell/Typ?


----------



## Aer0 (30. November 2012)

mein notebook hat auch 4 gb ram + windows 7 64 bit und kann nur 1,8 verwenden(256 mb davon für die gpu) für ne lösung wäre ich auch dankbar


----------



## Otep (30. November 2012)

Versucht beide mal das hier:

da hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem...

Problem mit nutzung RAM

Dem konnte ich etwas weiterhelfen 



Otep schrieb:


> gib bei Ausführen mal msconfig ein...
> 
> Das hatte bei meinem NB geholfen...


----------



## Tika (30. November 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Wie viel RAM steht der IGPU momentan zu ?
> Sorry, scheinst einen FX 8350 zu haben ?


 
Hallo, ja habe einen FX 8350

wieviel RAM der IGPU zustehen? Öhm wo kann ich das nachsehen?

AMD FX-8350 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+
+Kühler Contac 39
ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0, AM3+, ATX
8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Windforce 2X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
ASUS DRW-24B5ST bare
Super-Flower SF550P14P, 550Watt
WD Caviar Green 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZRX)
Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0 Snow Edition




Abductee schrieb:


> Laut Mainboardhandbuch solltest du normalerweise nur einen Steckplatz haben der für einen Single Ram Betrieb empfohlen wird.
> Bei dem probierst du alle Riegel einzeln durch.
> 
> Wieviele Riegel sind das überhaupt? Alle der gleiche Hersteller/Modell/Typ?



Ja sind alle 2 vom gleichen Hersteller Typ usw. werden zusammen verkauft.

Habe den Spass jetzt auch grade mal durchprobiert und beide im Single Steckplatz ausprobiert, sie scheinen beide zu funktionieren, da der pc jedes mal hoch fährt.
Jedoch kann ich den zweiten Riegel dann rein stecken wo ich lustig bin, es werden weiterhin im system nur 3,91GB angezeigt. Versuchen zu installieren muss ich die doch nicht oder? Müsst er doch von alleine anerkennen oder täusche ich mich da? Habe den Pc nur jedes mal gestartet und im System nachgesehen wieviel er anzeigt.
Wenn ich nur einen Riegel stecken habe, sagt er mir installierter Arbeitsspeicher 4,00GB ansonsten eben Installierter Arbeitsspeicher 8,00GB (3,91 verwendbar)



Otep schrieb:


> Versucht beide mal das hier:
> 
> da hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem...
> 
> ...



habe ich auch grade ausprobiert mit dem Haken.
Sowohl mit gesetztem Haken als auch ohne, zeigt er mir jedes mal nach dem booten das selbe an, nach wie vor Installierter Arbeitsspeicher 8,00GB (3,91 verwendbar)

...noch Ideen? =(


----------



## Aer0 (30. November 2012)

das mit dem msconfig hat bei mir auch nciht geholfen,sowohl ohne haken als auch mit hacken und fixen auf 3500


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Eventuell zu hoher Anpressdruck des CPU Kühlers. Hatte ich jedenfalls schon das Problem.


----------



## Tika (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eventuell zu hoher Anpressdruck des CPU Kühlers. Hatte ich jedenfalls schon das Problem.


 
ähm.....bitte was?


----------



## coroc (30. November 2012)

Du hast richtig gelesen, montiere den CPU Kühler nochmal neu, aber schraube ihn nicht so fest wie vorher


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. November 2012)

Tika schrieb:
			
		

> Installierter Arbeitsspeicher 8,00GB (3,91 verwendbar)


Mach mal einen Screenshot vom Ressourcenmonitor unter dem Reiter "Arbeitsspeicher" und poste ihn hier!


----------



## Tika (30. November 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Screenshot vom Ressourcenmonitor unter dem Reiter "Arbeitsspeicher" und poste ihn hier!


 
hätte mal eine (vielleicht etwas dumme frage)
wie ist das denn mit dieser komischen Taktfrequenz, die man mit cpu-z auslesen kann.
ich habe diesen ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9 Arbeitsspeicher drin
Ist das so richtig was cpu-z mir anzeigt?

und wenn ich jetzt den lüfter nochmal abnehme, so wie coroc sagt, muss dann wieder neue wärmeleitpaste drauf? Die hab ich nämlich nichtmehr hier


----------



## Aer0 (30. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weshalb reserviert meine hardware 1,2 gb? ich weis nur das mein intrigrierter x1250(gpu) 256 mb nimmt.


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2012)

Tika 

geh mal in cpu-z auf den reiter memory>unter dram frequenzy sollte stehen 800MHZ mal 2 = 1600 MHZ ddr3 [mal 2 wegen doubeldatarate=DDr]


----------



## Tika (30. November 2012)

@westcoast
na klasse =( dem ist nicht so siehe screenshot....
mist...und nun?

edit: ohha nun ist grad unten rechts von der ai suite eine warnung aufgetaucht?!?!?! ---> panik
" +3,3V voltage 0,048V" ...ist allerdings auch genauso schnell wieder verschwunden und es steht nun wieder" +3,3V  3,126" in der suite... omg der neue rechner macht nur probleme =(


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2012)

dein ram läuft aktuell auf 1070MHZ ddr3 effektiv. kann man ja leicht im bios umstellen auf 1600mhz.


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. November 2012)

Ok dass der RAM oder die RAM-Bänke nicht defekt sind, kann man ja ausschließen: Es werden die vollen 8GB erkannt, allerdings auf irgendeiner Weise stehen sie dem Rechner nicht zur Verfügung.
Zudem läuft der RAM nicht auf richtigem Takt und mit falschen Settings (Der Takt ist zu niedrig: 1066 Mhz, Standard 1600 Mhz; die Timings sind verschärft: 8-8-8-20, Standard 9-9-9-24).
Die Module befinden sich im Single-Channel-Modus, das Board unterstützt laut offizieller Homepage aber unbuffered Dual-Channel.
Es scheint also eine Inkompatibilität zwischen RAM und Mainboard zu geben.

Punkt 1:
XMP-Profil aktivieren (wenn es das beim AM3+ gibt, ist ja ein Intel-"Ding" )

Punkt 2:
BIOS-Update durchführen

Meiner Meinung nach hilft eventuell Punkt 2.


----------



## Aer0 (30. November 2012)

für mein NB gibs kein bios update,also kann ich davon ausgehen das ich mit den 2,8 gb leben muss?


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2012)

Tika

ich würde im bios die timings manuell eingeben:  9-9-9-24

CAS Latency (CL)	9

RAS-to-CAS-Delay (tRCD)	   9

RAS-Precharge-Time (tRP)	9

Row-Active-Time (tRAS)	24


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. November 2012)

Sorry Aer0, der Post galt lediglich Tika.

Mach den Haken sicherheitshalber komplett raus in der msconfig. 
Schau mal ob du ins BIOS kommst und dort den Eintrag "Memory Remapping" oder "RAM Remapping" findest und ggfs. dann einschalten.

Hast du Zusatzsoftware wie TuneUp Utility oder sonstige Programme, die die "helfen, dein PC zu verbessern/tunen"?
Um was für ein Notebook handelt es sich denn überhaupt?


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2012)

Aer0

normal darf nicht soviel ram für hardware reserviert werden. gründe können sein: mainboard und ram mögen sich nicht

Start-Ausführen-msconfig-Start-Erweiterte Optionen-den Haken bei maximaler Speicher raus nehmen sollte normal helfen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. November 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> Aer0
> gründe können sein: mainboard und ram mögen sich nicht



Er hat ein Notebook


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2012)

hat ein notebook keine hauptplatine lach. bei einem defekten riegel mag die hauptplatine es auch nicht.


----------



## Aer0 (30. November 2012)

es sind 2 * 2 gb und da ich 2,8 gb nutzen kann ( + 256 mb für gpu) ist warscheinlich kein riegel kaputt.

es ist ein altes samsung r60 es gibt da schon garkeine supportseite mehr von,bios wurde jedoch früher mal geupdated.
da es ein oem notebook ist sind die bios einstellungen sehr "begrenzt" Memory Remapping o.ä. ist nicht dabei.
tune up 2013 ist auch installiert,habe jeodch sowohl mit als auch ohne selbe ram menge zur verfügung.


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. November 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> hat ein notebook keine hauptplatine lach. bei einem defekten riegel mag die hauptplatine es auch nicht.



Ich hab den ersten Post so verstanden, dass du auf eine Inkompatibilität zwischen RAM und Board anspielst. Und defekt ist ja weder Riegel noch Board. Es werden ja die vollständigen 4GB grundsätzlich erkannt. 



Aer0 schrieb:


> es sind 2 * 2 gb und da ich 2,8 gb nutzen kann ( + 256 mb für gpu) ist warscheinlich kein riegel kaputt.
> 
> es ist ein altes samsung r60 es gibt da schon garkeine supportseite mehr von,bios wurde jedoch früher mal geupdated.
> da es ein oem notebook ist sind die bios einstellungen sehr "begrenzt" Memory Remapping o.ä. ist nicht dabei.
> tune up 2013 ist auch installiert,habe jeodch sowohl mit als auch ohne selbe ram menge zur verfügung.



TuneUp schreibt ja viele interne Systemdaten rum, die sich dann auch nicht so einfach auf die alten Werte "zurücksetzen", wenn du TuneUp nur deinstallierst.
Standen die 4GB RAM früher denn tatsächlich zur freien Verfügung oder besteht das Problem schon immer?
Hast du die Möglichkeit, vom aktuellen System ein Komplett-Backup zu erstellen und mal testweise nur die Windows-Grundinstallation durchzuführen, um dann bei einem absoluten sauberen/leeren OS zu testen, wieviel RAM tatsächlich zur Verfügung steht?!
Ich halte nämlich von diesen ganzen Tuning-Softwares absolut nichts.


----------



## Aer0 (30. November 2012)

als ich windows 7 64 bit installiert habe habe ich direkt beim ersten start geguckt und mich geärgert das immer nurnoch 2,8 gb zur verfügung stehen >.< es besteht also schon immer.(altes os war vista 32 bit)
ps ich kann im bios den grafikspeicher einstellen (64-256) wenn ich es auf 64 stelle hab ich mehr ram zur verfügung.


----------



## Tika (1. Dezember 2012)

huhu,
so habe es umgestellt, cpu-z zeigt nun 802,7 MHZ aber immernoch auf "single" =(
Bios habe ich auch nochmal ein update drüber geschoben, weiterhin ohne erfolg =(
Installierter Arbeitsspeicher: 8,00 GB ( 3,91 Verwendbar) ist weiterhin aktuell
Ich werd noch wahnsinnig


----------



## Tika (1. Dezember 2012)

hallo,
habe jetzt heute mal einen witzigen test gestartet und einfach mal zwei riegel á 4GB neu gekauft (diesmal auch mit dem Mainboard kompatibel) ebenfalls von Corsair und eingebaut.
mit den zwei neuen Riegeln alleine zeigt er das selbe an (Installierter Arbeitsspeicher: 8,00 GB ( 3,91 Verwendbar) 
wenn ich die "alten" dazu stecke, sprich alle 4 Bänke belegt habe,  zeigt er mir jetzt an: Installierter Arbeitsspeicher: 16,00 GB ( 7,91 Verwendbar) 
^^^^^^^^^^
muss ich das verstehen? lol


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2012)

Hast du den CPU Kühler nun mal gelockert oder nicht? :S


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

Teste mal die RAM Bänke durch. Also einen Riegel nehmen und schauen ob er überall problemlos läuft und das machst du dann auch mit den anderen Riegeln.


----------



## Deep Thought (1. Dezember 2012)

Laut dem Screenshot sind ja 4 GB für Hardware reserviert. Also würde ich einfach mal nachsehen, für *welche* Hardware das alles reserviert ist... 

Im Geräte-Manager -> Ansicht -> Ressourcen nach Typ. Dann "Arbeitsspeicher" aufklappen.
Ist leider etwas unübersichtlich, da nicht einfach "x GB" angezeigt werden, sondern die Speicherbereiche im Hex-Format. Aber einen besseren Weg ohne weitere rumraterei fällt mir leider spontan nicht ein.


----------



## Aer0 (1. Dezember 2012)

hier mal ein screen meiner hardware,ich kann jedoch mit hex nix anfangen^^ kanst du mir sagen welches gerät das hungrigste ist(meine gpu braucht ca 256 mb)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:
mit nur EINEM ram riegel(2 gb) werden nur 258 mb von der hardware reserviert(256 davon die gpu) slot 1 oder 2 und auch welcher ram riegel ist dabei egal.
sobald beide riegel drinne sind belegt die hardware wieder ca 1,2 gb


----------



## Tika (1. Dezember 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hast du den CPU Kühler nun mal gelockert oder nicht? :S


 
Ja klar habe ich gemacht...brachte nur leider auch nichts



Deep Thought schrieb:


> Laut dem Screenshot sind ja 4 GB für Hardware reserviert. Also würde ich einfach mal nachsehen, für *welche* Hardware das alles reserviert ist...
> 
> Im Geräte-Manager -> Ansicht -> Ressourcen nach Typ. Dann "Arbeitsspeicher" aufklappen.
> Ist leider etwas unübersichtlich, da nicht einfach "x GB" angezeigt werden, sondern die Speicherbereiche im Hex-Format. Aber einen besseren Weg ohne weitere rumraterei fällt mir leider spontan nicht ein.


ja genau, das kam mir auch schon komisch vor, allerdings hast du recht und ich steige durch dieses Hex-Format absolut nicht durch 
hab mal einen Screen gemacht

Weiterhin hab ich gesehen das cpu-z anzeigt das der speicher im CL8 läuft, sollte er nicht im CL9 läufen?
muss/kann ich das irgendwie umstellen?
lg tika


----------



## Aer0 (1. Dezember 2012)

cl8 = schneller solltest du keine unstabilitäten haben lass es auf cl8 mit dem speicherproblem sollte es nichts zutun haben.


----------



## Deep Thought (1. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, ich fürchte, meine Idee mit dem Geräte-Manager führt wohl in die Irre... vergesst es wieder.


----------



## biohaufen (2. Dezember 2012)

Was sagt dein BIOS !genau! dazu, steht dort auch das diese Menge an RAM reserviert ist, mach dort bitte mal ein Bild


----------



## Tika (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
konnte dazu leider nichts finden im bios, habe ja dieses ausu bios
auf dem startbildschirm steht auch nur "Speicherinfos, Gesamter Speicher 8176MB (DDR3 1151MHZ) hab ja jetzt alle 4 Riegel drin


----------



## biohaufen (2. Dezember 2012)

Naja, dann denke ich das dies ein Windows Problem sein könnte, hast du die Festplatte deines alten Rechners einfach so übernommen ?


----------



## Otep (3. Dezember 2012)

Was is wenn Du/Ihr deinen Rechner mal mit ner "Linux" bootet?
Das könntest Du mal versuchen...
Um zu sehen was Du dort zur Verfügung hast...


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Dezember 2012)

Stelle im Bios eine höhere RAM Spannung ein (max. 1,65V). Steht dann der volle RAM zur Verfügung?
Wie sind die RAM aktell eingestellt (Frequenz, Timings)?

Hilft die Erhöhung der RAM Spannung nicht, führe einen CMOS Reset durch (siehe Handbuch) - nicht zu verwechseln mit "load setup Defaults", o.ä.

Hilft auch das nicht, würde ich die CPU ausbauen und auf optische Mängel untersuchen (verbogene Pins, Schmauchspuren, etc).


----------



## biohaufen (3. Dezember 2012)

Leute, das BIOS erkennt doch ganz klar die 8GB RAM, also liegt es sicher nicht an der Hardware


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Dezember 2012)

*Gelöscht*


----------



## Tika (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
habe jetzt diesen komischen cmos reset durchgeführt wie simpel gemeint hat
(dieses komische plastikhütchen für ein paar sekunden umgesetzt) und seitdem spinnen hier einige programm rum -.-
ich kann mich weder bei msn noch bei origin anmelden und bei skype kann ich nix mehr schreiben, sobald ich auf enter drücke rutscht der ganze chat nach oben weg und meine nachricht kommt nie an....
was ist das jetzt schonwieder für ein mist? dieser pc macht mich wahnsinnig


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2012)

Kontrollier mal vom Arbeitsspeicher Timings/Frequenz/Spannung.


----------



## Tika (4. Dezember 2012)

Das sagt meine AI suite.
ist das so richtig?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Dezember 2012)

Das sind jetzt "nur" die aus dem RAM (EEProm) ausgelesenen Profile. Um zu sehen, wie die RAM vom Board eingestellt sind, poste noch ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).


----------



## Tika (5. Dezember 2012)

bitteschön 

auch toll das er da immernoch "single" anzeigt oO


----------



## Aer0 (5. Dezember 2012)

bist du sicher das der ram in den richtigen slots ist(jeweils 1 pro kanal)? meist 1 und 3


----------



## biohaufen (5. Dezember 2012)

Hast du den RAM nicht doch evtl. falsche eingebaut ?


----------



## Tika (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
Habe ja momentan jeden slot belegt, sagte ja hab nochmal zwei riegel auch a 4gb nachgekauft. auch von corsair und kompatibel laut handbuch.
In den beiden blauen slots sind nun die beiden "neuen" rams und in den schwarzen die beiden "alten", so wie man es laut handbuch machen soll
 (andersherum habe ichs auch probiert, ebenso jeweils 1:1)
Im bios zeigt er übrigends weiterhin auch nur 8gb an.
Bin wirklich schon am überlegen ob ich nicht versuche den pc zurück zu geben, ist ja nicht das erste problem was er macht.
Im grunde würden 8gb ja auch "reichen" aber ärgern tut es mich trotzdem, kann doch mal nicht sein.


----------



## RubySoho (5. Dezember 2012)

Servus,
hast du schon mal ein anderes netzteil probiert?
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dir eins zu leihen...Versuch kann nicht schaden.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du nur zwei RAM Riegel einbaust, zeigt er auch nur Single Channel an?
Module einmal in die Bänke A1 und B2; und einmal in die Bänke A2 und B2 einbauen -> jeweils Channel-Anbindung kontrollieren.


----------



## Tika (6. Dezember 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Wenn du nur zwei RAM Riegel einbaust, zeigt er auch nur Single Channel an?
> Module einmal in die Bänke A1 und B2; und einmal in die Bänke A2 und B2 einbauen -> jeweils Channel-Anbindung kontrollieren.


 
ja tut er und hab ich schon gemacht  Weiterhin das gleiche


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2012)

Hast du schon mal testweise die CPU überprüft, bzw. Bios Einstellungen (Beitrag #45) vorgenommen?


----------



## HMangels91 (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo habe ähnliches Problem.
Meine Systemkonfiguration:
OS Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit( Win 7 64 Bit war das selbe)
Mainboard: MSI 970A-G46
Prozessor: AMD FX6300 Vishera
CPU-Kühler: Therma Macho HR-02
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 1600 LP 8GiByte Kit
Grafikkarte: MSI HD Radeon 7750 OC V2
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11
Netzteil:Chieftech 400W( Mein altes, neues folgt demnächst)
SSD: SanDisk 120GB
Laufwerk: Samsung DVD Brenner

Mir wird Im Ressourcenmonitor auch sowas doofes angezeigt siehe Screenshots von Ressourcenmonitor und CPU-Z

habe schon vieles versucht


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2013)

Den RAM hast du mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?
Wenn du den RAM auf die anderen Dimm-Steckplätze platzierst (entweder auf die schwarzen oder auf die blauen), bleibt das Bild gleich?
Jeder RAM einzeln eingebaut wird korrekt erkannt und der verfügbare RAM Speicher entsprechend angezeigt?

Über MSCONFIG hast du keine Speicherreduzierung vorgenommen?


----------



## rschwertz (18. Januar 2013)

Seite 1 sowie Beitrag 42 zeigen den richtigen Weg - Das Bios übergibt nur 8 von 16GB nach dem Selbstest.
Man kann jetzt mehrere Sachen testen:
Speicherslots - funktioniert ein RAM Modul in jedem Slot? - 4 GB in einen Slot stecken - Rechnerstart - BIOS Meldung -wenn 4GB angezeigt werden - nächsten Slot.
Das wurde getetstet - wirklich in jedem Slot?
Wenn immer 4 GB angezeigt werden - Speichertest mit  2 Speichermodulen (Bestückung lt. Handbuch). Bei der Fehlerbeschreibung wird hier auch nur 4 GB im Bios angezeigt werden.
Wenn hier 8 GB angezeigt werden - ist das auch Dualchannel - Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD und Speichertest hiermit wiederholen.

Die Fehlerbeschreibung deutet allerdings auf ein Problem des Speichercontrollers der CPU hin (auf dem Weg zu den Speicherslots des zweiten Kanals): der RAM eines der Speicicherkanäle wird nicht korrekt initialisert. 
Windows macht beim Start auch noch mal einen Systemcheck, findet die nicht korrekt initialisierten Speichermodule und zeigt diese dann als nicht nutzbar an (die haben ja den BIOS Test nicht überstanden).

Test - was ist defekt, CPU oder Mainboard - oder Einbaufehler?

Rechner selbst gebaut - selber prüfen.

Da der Kühler selber montiert wurde, sollte das kein Problem sein.

Ohne grösseren Aufwand - sind die RAM Slots sauber? - ist da eine/ mehrere der Kontaktfedern verbogen?
Werkzeug - Pinsel, kleiner Schraubenzieher

Ansonsten wird es aufwändiger -Mainboard Demontage, Kühler und Prozessor überprüfen (das sieht man im Gehäuse nicht -oder man hat sowas wie ein Endoskop)
Kühler/Prozessordemontage - Überprüfung - jetzt hat man auch einen guten Blick auf die RAM Slots
Neu montieren /evtl. mit anderer CPU zum Testen.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## HDD_ERROR (4. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

also bei mir ließ sich erst Windows nicht mehr starten was jetzt endlich behoben ist .

Dann hatte ich aber das gleiche Problem das 8GB RAM in der Systeminfo angezeigt wurden und 3,92 nur verfügbar wären .

Den fx 8350 habe ich auch verbaut aber ich denke nicht das die CPu damit was zu tun hatte.

Ich habe jetzt einfach von Bank A1undA2 auf B1 und B2 gewechselt.
Jetzt hab ich wieder die vollen 8GB zur Verfügung.

Einfach mal probieren vielleicht funktioniert es bei euch ja auch.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (5. Dezember 2017)

Der thread ist 5 Jahre alt


----------



## HDD_ERROR (8. Dezember 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Der thread ist 5 Jahre alt



Ja lieber zu spät geantwortet wie nie


----------

